# Buying a Boat--Salmon/Trout Fishing TC Bay



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I had a 14ft lund setup for deep fishing, with downriggers 3-4 years ago. I was learning so I only caught a few lakers. Boat seemed small inside. Now I just have a 14ft Mirrocraft, just use it for mixed fishing. 
I want a slightly bigger/more stable boat so my 2 and 3 yr old can come out more.
What do you suggest? Im reading lots of concerns about the salmon fishery in Lake Michigan, and I only salmon/trout fish TC/West Bay. Other than than will be all inland lakes, for warm water species.
Is it a waste to setup for salmon, especially if Ill only use it in West bay? Is the declining/terrible fishery info real?

Money is pretty tight so I dont want to spend a bunch of money to catch 4-5 salmon per year. I can catch all warm water species and probably plenty of lake trout on much less money invested (but I keep dreaming of cathing kings or any salmon really).

I really like the mod vee (14/48 or 16/52s) boat for inland waters, but never been on one. Thats probably a not so great boat for the bays Im guessing, but I dont need to go when rough water. My best guess at all around use is maybe a 16 ft aluminum, but Im looking for opinions from those of you that have been through this....

Thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi, johndeere Well I fish frankfort area quite a bit and the lake st,clair system here at home, I use a open deep V lund Explorer 16.5 ft 40hp tiller. I have 2 downriggers mounted in the stern and run dipsys on the sides. I have been using this rig since 2000, I have even run out to the shipping channel when the slicks start for summer steelhead, I do this when weather is good. I have catch more fish out of this boat then the bigger boat for sure, I started with a {semi-V smokercraft} it was a {wet riding boat} So I spent $25,000 on a new outfitted 19ft Yarcraft with kicker motor. My catch rate went down the tubes The wind blew that boat around a lot like a sail- tall windshield while trolling Drove Me Nuts. 1 1/2 years later I sold it. Right away I bought my deep V Explorer Lund to get my boat control back and i immediately was back in the fish again, I Love it. My 2 cents is buy a deep V! Lund, Crestliner, Starcraft, 16ft-17ft no bigger, no smaller, Make sure to get a {Deep V} you will stay drier more comfortable when it's cool not having spray hit ya in the face, and they troll and track better lines. If you your looking at lund I would buy a used pre 2004, Brunswick bought lund out in 2004 and made some changes that were not for the better, There's a lot of new lunds that have leaking rivet problems. not so with the older ones. I will be putting in a new floor shorty It's starting to get soft but that's pretty simple, No carpet this time, Vinyl only, Easier to clean. Here is a good one for ya, Lund has a lifetime warranty on their floors on my year boat, Cool i thought, Until I found out I have to pay someone to haul it to New York Mills, MN where they do the repair work at There's Always a catch!!! Hey don't over look those smallmouths in east and west bays! There are some big ones in that system you should take advantage of, If you want a good fight ounce for ounce they fight harder than a salmon and are fine eating comming out of that cold *** water there. Sorry I was so long winded! But if someone can learn from my mistakes so much the better, and always have a radio things can happen quick on big water. Tight Lines Good Luck! Jaa


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Honestly, if I were you I'd keep the boat and just pick your days on the bays. I've been fishing out of the bays for a while outta small 14ft boats and never been worried. Lots of small boats out there, just gotta be smart about and be willing to go inland if it's wavy. Also, as for fishing with the little ones, I would stay after panfish inland. I don't think they have the patience or stamina to reel in a laker and certainly not a salmon. With that boat there's a lot of fish you can catch in the bays. In my opinion for the price tag I'd keep what you have. I guess it depends on your price range and if you feel you need to chase salmon, otherwise you are better off driving the Frankfort to chase salmon but also need a bigger boat there and could be some long drives to be turned back because of rough weather.


----------



## DerrickStott (Oct 22, 2014)

JAA said:


> Hi, johndeere Well I fish frankfort area quite a bit and the lake st,clair system here at home, I use a open deep V lund Explorer 16.5 ft 40hp tiller. I have 2 downriggers mounted in the stern and run dipsys on the sides. I have been using this rig since 2000, I have even run out to the shipping channel when the slicks start for summer steelhead, I do this when weather is good. I have catch more fish out of this boat then the bigger boat for sure, I started with a {semi-V smokercraft} it was a {wet riding boat} So I spent $25,000 on a new outfitted 19ft Yarcraft with kicker motor. My catch rate went down the tubes The wind blew that boat around a lot like a sail- tall windshield while trolling Drove Me Nuts. 1 1/2 years later I sold it. Right away I bought my deep V Explorer Lund to get my boat control back and i immediately was back in the fish again, I Love it. My 2 cents is buy a deep V! Lund, Crestliner, Starcraft, 16ft-17ft no bigger, no smaller, Make sure to get a {Deep V} you will stay drier more comfortable when it's cool not having spray hit ya in the face, and they troll and track better lines. If you your looking at lund I would buy a used pre 2004, Brunswick bought lund out in 2004 and made some changes that were not for the better, There's a lot of new lunds that have leaking rivet problems. not so with the older ones. I will be putting in a new floor shorty It's starting to get soft but that's pretty simple, No carpet this time, Vinyl only, Easier to clean. Here is a good one for ya, Lund has a lifetime warranty on their floors on my year boat, Cool i thought, Until I found out I have to pay someone to haul it to New York Mills, MN where they do the repair work at There's Always a catch!!! Hey don't over look those smallmouths in east and west bays! There are some big ones in that system you should take advantage of, If you want a good fight ounce for ounce they fight harder than a salmon and are fine eating comming out of that cold *** water there. Sorry I was so long winded! But if someone can learn from my mistakes so much the better, and always have a radio things can happen quick on big water. Tight Lines Good Luck! Jaa


JAA, 

I'm looking at buying a boat as well. I will be fishing the Detroit River, Lake St. Clair and Erie mainly. I'm 6'2 and just about everyone I fish with will be 5'11 or taller so space is concern even though I will be doing a lot of solo fishing. I was under the impression I would need a 20' ish boat (deep V of course). Would I be able to get away with a smaller boat? I have owned a boat before so safety is a concern. The price difference from a 16+ to a 20ish is pretty significant, do you thing it's worth it to bigger? Can you get a lot more out of the season weather wise with a larger boat? 

Thanks, aspiring novice here. LOL


----------



## turk (May 15, 2004)

I have a 1890 Lund Pro V for sale. Great for inland or big lake fishing. Also has been a great family boat. My new boat is here so this one has to go. 


http://holland.craigslist.org/boa/5033304461.html


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I fish both GT Bays out of a LUND ProV 1660, similar to the boat just above but two ft shorter and tiller. And also LK MI when the weather is calm. 

You will see many 16-18 ft boats similar to the LUND ProVs fishing up here from early Spring to late Fall. Have never felt the least bit worried out there in that boat. The nice thing is that there are several harbors of refuge nearly anywhere you might be fishing on the GT bays. Just watch the weather and use your head. GL.

NB


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Derrick

A few comments. I fish out of a 17' boat on all the Great Lakes. I go out in up to 3+ footers on Lk Michigan. A bigger boat is nice, but not required. My son and I are both 6' and the 17' boat is good for the two of us. Three people in my boat would be tight and I wouldn't do it unless conditions were perfect with little or no wind and low or no waves. 

I agree with the comment about pre-2004 Lunds. The boats made under the current ownership are a departure from those made under the prior ownership.


----------



## DerrickStott (Oct 22, 2014)

I found a great deal on a 20' ranger, it's 2006 but in good shape. I'm heading to Sutton's Bay and TC bay the first week of August. The goal is to do some salmon trolling and jigging for whitefish/lake trout. If anyone has any boating tips or recommendations let me know. I'll be sending reports while I'm out too.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Pick your days and shop till you find an unbeatable deal. THe kids are small ant you will not need a bigger boat for a couple of years


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

I've got a 17' Lund Angler SS. I'm pretty sure they're a little cheaper than the Pro V's, so maybe you should look into this model. I use it exclusively on East Bay. It doesn't have as deep of a hull as the Pro-V, which might be a better choice if you plan to do some trolling on Lake Michigan. West Bay is usually a little choppier, but my boat can handle almost anything the bays can dish out (barring a hurricane or something). You just have to adjust the trim a little bit if it starts getting wavy. The open raised deck is great for smallmouth and jigging. I've got a couple electric down riggers too, although I think salmon fishing in lake MI is going the way of the dinosaurs. I would buy your boat with smallmouth, walleye, lake trout, and whitefish in mind.


----------



## Fishrmac (Feb 28, 2015)

Late comment but I have a 2000 sylvan 1700 explorer and I love it! I run 2 riggers sometimes stacked, 2 dipseys and 4 long lines. 8 lines is easy. Wife plus 3 kids. Sometimes I wish I had a 19 or 20 but the aluminum 17-19 foot boat with 90-135hp will serve your purpose for a lifetime. I've fished in 3' chop(not for long) but it handles waves well. Good storage, space to move or for the kids to nap. I will never part with mine...it's too well built for multi purpose applications.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why didn't anyone mention bass trackers deep v?


----------

